# weekend findings



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

friend found these cowries this weekend.























any idea on this type of crab. pretty cool looking crab. his main body was a little larger than a fist.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have no clue what a cowrie is at all. But the crab is a Calico. Pretty neat looking critter. REALLY strong claws.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (8/30/2009)*I have no clue what a cowrie is at all. But the crab is a Calico. Pretty neat looking critter. REALLY strong claws.


they looked like they could hurt you!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

those are actually known as Deer Cowries. 

http://www.seashells.com/79shells/deercowrie.htm


----------

